# Bin dedicated airless



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

So I took the plunge yesterday to run BIN through my airless for a set of cabinets. Normally I used an hvlp, but lost my compressor.
First off it sprayed like a dream with a 308fflp tip, and so fast! Super impressed.. Way quicker than hvlp. However the cleanup is such a B*!*ch. 
Went through like a gallon of methyl hydrate, which then melted all the old latex paint from my machine, clogging up filters etc. My gawd. 
I think this will now just be a dedicated BIN sprayer. Way too much work to go back and forth between materials. 
Question though: If leaving as dedicated BIN rig, how would you store this machine if not in use for a couple weeks at a time..Just leave the DA in it?..


----------



## Sn0man (Sep 15, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Went through like a gallon of methyl hydrate, which then melted all the old latex paint from my machine, clogging up filters etc.


Which is why guys who do a lot of clear work will dedicate a machine only to spraying clears. You don't have to limit yourself to using just one product with it, but if you only use it for clears you won't have that issue. And it's best to start with a machine that hasn't already been used to spray acrylics, or at the very least get a new hose for it and clean the hell out of that gun. 

I store my machines with mineral spirits in the line. If I know its going to be sitting quite a while i'll run pump armor through it.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Be prepared to replace your filters on a regular basis.

I would just use paint thinner/mineral spirits. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I ended up ordering that Graco Procomp 9.5. It comes with a spare gun, until December 31. I'm going to dedicate one gun to crap like BIN, which should be much easier to clean since it's just the cup/gun and not 50 feet of hose.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, but I don't want to be running paint thinner through my BIN only rig. Then I'm now dealing with mineral spirits and Methyl Hydrate. Twice as much mess.. Plus paint thinner is so oily, it would no doubt be the cause of any fish eyes I'm sure..


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Ammonia or DA


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

ive roasted 1000's in repair costs by switching back and forth, i think i should bite the bullet and do the same thing


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Vylum said:


> ive roasted 1000's in repair costs by switching back and forth, i think i should bite the bullet and do the same thing


Ya, honestly I think Im done with the wondering. I'm going all in. I'm getting a 60gal compressor for the shop and probably a portable turbine unit like the graco 9.5.. Then I'll keep my 2 airless rigs for latex only.
If I'm going to do this, I need to cover all my bases. Plus the hvlp is way more precise at spraying BIN.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Definitely go for the 9.5 procomp.

I just tested it with Emerald Urethane. I put the turbine to max, and 15psi in the remote cup. I only needed the fluid and air setting halfway up on the gun, to get a 5-6inch fan, properly atomized.

That's right. Atomized the emerald with no thinning. Cleanup is more like doing the dishes than anything else. You don't need to run water through it with the hvlp turned on, I just did it all in my laundry sink. Turn the gun upside down, pull the trigger, and water runs right through.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Definitely go for the 9.5 procomp.
> 
> I just tested it with Emerald Urethane. I put the turbine to max, and 15psi in the remote cup. I only needed the fluid and air setting halfway up on the gun, to get a 5-6inch fan, properly atomized.
> 
> That's right. Atomized the emerald with no thinning. Cleanup is more like doing the dishes than anything else. You don't need to run water through it with the hvlp turned on, I just did it all in my laundry sink. Turn the gun upside down, pull the trigger, and water runs right through.



Just make sure to fully remove the needle and clean the needle gasket every now and then


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I pulled the trigger. Got a 60 Gal. 13.5CFM Compressor delivered to my shop yesterday. Super pumped. Can get my conventional system back on the go..Next will be a turbine unit. Buying tools is addicting, but so satisfying! Bring it on. Got 7 cabinet jobs lined up, plus some furniture and entertainment units. Not even sure I want to go back to regular old painting. Haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have never had a problem cleaning bin out of a pump. Just use ammonia and water. I have never used alcohol to clean a pump or brush. Just don breathe it. I like it strong with ammonia


----------

